
Amazon Go stores will start accepting cash to address ‘discrimination’ concerns - jmsflknr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/10/amazon-exec-tells-employees-that-go-stores-will-start-accepting-cash.html
======
quux
I think this is a good move, I've known a few people who don't have a bank
account or any credit cards (or credit) who wouldn't be able to shop at these
stores.

------
zelly
It's always a mistake to try to move a successful business model from the
world of bits to meatspace.

